# Compact wheel loader?



## AirportSnow (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello, 

In browsing some of your threads and posts I believe I am on the right track but looking for further information on if there are other options I should be looking at.

I manage the facilities of a small aviation company and next winter we will occupy a larger apron area that we will be keeping clear. The expansion apron area is roughing 600feet by 250 feet and is brand new, so the pad will be free of uneven surfaces and potholes.

My initial thoughts were to look at the Cat 906H with either a 12 or 14 foot snow push, plus add the largest angle broom possible (118") for sweeping down to asphalt. I would even consider the snow blower for moving piles and pickup broom for summer time sweeping.

Our snow clearing needs are to have something that is easy to use once trained on the unit for a dozen or so people. Something that can move snow rapidly once required and as close to the ashphalt as possible with likely sweeping of passenger walkway areas.

I see many people say not to use anything larger than a 12' for the 906, but in our area we rarely get heavy snow falls. 6-8" would be a large snow fall. Most of our snow is very light as well. We do not have a humid climate here in winter. It is very dry. Hence why I thought maybe even a 14' push. We do not have to travel on roads either. The piece of equipment lives where it works.

Another option was a Horst Snowing, or other like product that could give us varying harrowing options.

I am currently looking for used units but there isn't much out there. Idealy we would purchase new and have a service plan with Cat to perform any require maintenance on the machine.

If anyone has some experience or advice they wish to share please do.

Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a 906H with a 10-16 horst... works very well, couldn't be happier with it... 

YouTube cjltriplel I have a few videos on my channel


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a 908H that we bought last year...very happy with it and the large fuel tank lets us run it all day without needing to fuel up.


----------



## AirportSnow (Apr 1, 2013)

I am just following up as I had some time to research some equipment and options.

I am now down to deciding between a Cat 906H2 series, be it the 906, 907 or 908 they are all relatively the same price point with the same power plant with some tire size differences, or I recently looked at a JohnDeere 324J.

Both come with the skid steer quick change system, I would likely put a HLA (horst) snow wing or AMI style blade on it with an available broom to sweep the lighter snow.

Is there anything that would sway my decision one way or the other towards the Cat or Deere? Both have great service with Finning and Brandt which out here is very important.

The Deere has 4 wheel steering which on a loader makes for some tight turning.

Any feedback is welcome.


----------

